# Lake Monroe Indiana



## Termite Todd (Jan 15, 2012)

Any advice on lake sailing in Indiana? Looking at LMSA putting a boat on a buoy for the summer.


----------



## CarpeAquam (Sep 19, 2011)

Do you live in Bloomington? Lake Lemon is another great lake in the area for small boat sailing. What do you sail?


----------



## Termite Todd (Jan 15, 2012)

Ended up on Monroe. Oday 222. Great year so far


----------

